

Stephen Fry on cloud computing - razorburn
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/oct/04/dork.talk.stephen.fry

======
electromagnetic
I think he had a good rational argument. It wasn't the usual Cloud = Teh Evilz
or the Cloud = Awsomatedness that articles on the Cloud tend to revolve
around. I also like his last point; my data is at much less of a risk in
Google Docs than they are stored on my hard drive, hence me having a triple
backup as it's only a matter of time before one of my HDD corrupts and I lose
a document equivalent to a months work.

